# The Fire boss wood stove



## Frommey (Feb 16, 2022)

Need help if anyone has any information. My grandparents cabin has a wood stove called the fire boss. I have to submit some information about it to the insurance company and they are asking for the model number and manufacturer. They also want to know if it's recognized by a testing laboratory (UL, Warnock Jersey, etc). There isn't a manual for it and no longer labels on the stove. Does anyone have any info on this woodstove? I looked all over online and can't find anything on it.


----------



## bholler (Feb 16, 2022)

Frommey said:


> Need help if anyone has any information. My grandparents cabin has a wood stove called the fire boss. I have to submit some information about it to the insurance company and they are asking for the model number and manufacturer. They also want to know if it's recognized by a testing laboratory (UL, Warnock Jersey, etc). There isn't a manual for it and no longer labels on the stove. Does anyone have any info on this woodstove? I looked all over online and can't find anything on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they were ever listed.  But it really doesn't matter.  Unless it has a listing tag it isn't legally listed.


----------

